# truss rods



## dodgerblue (Mar 18, 2014)

What is the difference between the truss bars 41' Hawthorne , mens and womans ? Someone told me that the womans are longer by an inch , thus have to be cut back for mens bicycle forks . Any truth to this ? Im about to buy a womans set if I can use .


----------



## jkent (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes typically women's fork necks and truss rods are longer.


----------

